# Tuna?



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Anyone seen any recent tuna reports? Leaving on an overnighter from Orange beach Friday and just looking for some hope! The captain running the boat lives across the country so I'm trying to get a feel for what's happening recently so we can have a game plan before leaving the dock.

Thanks!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Headed out to the rigs tomorrow afternoon/evening. Anything significant to report, will try and have it posted in time for your trip. Tight Lines!


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Certainly no expert like many are on this forum. Have been to the rigs many times, always learning on the forum, rarely posting. The inner "deep water rigs" should be holding blackfin. Yellow's are always hit or miss this time of year. Word has it, the drill ship next to horn moutain has been holding YFT. More importantly, watch the wave report. Safety first! TIGHT LINES!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Lady J said:


> Headed out to the rigs tomorrow afternoon/evening. Anything significant to report, will try and have it posted in time for your trip. Tight Lines!


What Channel will you be on Michael? We are leaving Thursday morning for a day trip and plan on swinging by probably the marlin and ram before heading to nakika. I usually stay on 68 and you can reach me by "Rogue Offshore." Ill be happy to share what we do/don't find. Tight lines


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Lady J said:


> Headed out to the rigs tomorrow afternoon/evening. Anything significant to report, will try and have it posted in time for your trip. Tight Lines!


Thanks looking forward to your report. Tight lines!



34trip said:


> Certainly no expert like many are on this forum. Have been to the rigs many times, always learning on the forum, rarely posting. The inner "deep water rigs" should be holding blackfin. Yellow's are always hit or miss this time of year. Word has it, the drill ship next to horn moutain has been holding YFT. More importantly, watch the wave report. Safety first! TIGHT LINES!


Thanks! I'm sure we'll be hitting some of the rigs but was curious if the open water bite has been decent recently. Tight lines


----------

